# goodbye with heavy heart



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

This dog detected more than 3000 kg's of RDX during Bomb Blasts and saved thousands of innocent lives 


https://www.facebook.com/rk.allinon...0764849634380/584098938300970/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

the link is broken


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> the link is broken


Oh I thought it was just me!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah its not working!


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry,

I cannot retrieve it either. The least I can do is to describe the photo. It was the picture of the funeral a lab (golden color) which a police sniffer dog. The dog was covered with tricolor (Indian national flag) and flowers. The funeral was done as per Hindu rites and tribute was being paid by the top police officials.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*I found the pic*

Here is the pic of the lab


----------

